# CIRA unveils "new brand"



## Esdiel (May 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399399395557318663


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 31, 2021)

Just wondering who asked them to protect Canada's businesses and to get into cyber security.

I thought we asked them to a registrar!!

God help us


----------



## rlm__ (May 31, 2021)

Yep, I've been bitching about CIRA stepping out of their lane for years...

For one, why should a monopoly be allowed to use profits from said monopoly to develop new products to compete against legitimate Canadian businesses with that very unfair advantage of all that free money?

Two, if any products/services were to be created using the profits from the registry (which already should be disallowed due to the previous statement), then at least those services/products should be 100% free to all .CA holders as clearly they are the ones who funded and continue to fund that development and marketing of those products.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 1, 2021)

Back on topic for a second...

The new logo implies cira is branching out in numerous directions.

The old logo pretty well said domains and internet


----------



## FM__ (Jun 1, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Just wondering who asked them to protect Canada's businesses and to get into cyber security.
> 
> I thought we asked them to a registrar!!



* registry.



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> Yep, I've been bitching about CIRA stepping out of their lane for years...
> 
> For one, why should a monopoly be allowed to use profits from said monopoly to develop new products to compete against legitimate Canadian businesses with that very unfair advantage of all that free money?



I believe the mandate/mission statement was changed in last year's annual general meeting. I was the only one who voted against it if I remember correctly. The mission statement is now:

https://www.cira.ca/about-cira


			
				CIRA said:
			
		

> We are...
> 
> Champions of the internet at home and abroad.
> Creating a secure, accessible and resilient internet, for all Canadians.
> ...



It's important to be a CIRA member and to take part in the meetings and elections...

According to CIRA the diversity fits the mandate and secures the future of being a registry, as revenues in that area are not growing so much anymore (supposedly in line with other ccTLDs, but the ones they are comparing .CA too are usually larger and not restricted.


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 1, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> then at least those services/products should be 100% free to all .CA holders as clearly they are the ones who funded and continue to fund that development and marketing of those products.



I rather they focus on domains too, but they do offer some of their cyber security services for free (i.e. "CIRA Canadian Shield"). I haven't tried it out, or have any clue what it's worth though. People can learn more about it here: https://www.cira.ca/cybersecurity-services/canadian-shield

And they offer a "Free course on Cybersecurity practices for remote workers":
https://www.cira.ca/resources/cybersecurity/free-course-remote-workers

And here you can find all their "cybersecurity services": https://www.cira.ca/cybersecurity-services

It's not quite clear what the prices are for their paid services.




			
				FM said:
			
		

> According to CIRA the diversity fits the mandate and secures the future of being a registry, as revenues in that area are not growing so much anymore



Didn't they have a record year last year, in terms of .CA registrations? There are currently 3,143,835 .CA domains registered, which any of us can check at any time on CIRA's website (i.e. the number shows in the bottom right corner of their website - see below). I assumed they were doing great with .CA revenue.


----------



## FM__ (Jun 1, 2021)

To be clear, I'm personally not a huge fan of CIRA straying too far from their core mandate of being a stable and reliable registry operator.

As for the record year, I'm sure they had growth like most registries during the pandemic, but they will probably downplay it and still say they need the other services in case registration revenue/volume stagnates.

They do have some interesting projects, but I'm also concerned about the fund distribution and usually ask about it during the elections. Some of the data can be found in the board's reports and some questions are answered during the AGM, but it's usually limited.


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for your involvement and voice at CIRA [notify]FM[/notify]. I should get more involved too.


On another, but related note, I just now checked CIRA's domain registration count again.

Even though they had about 7,639 leftover domains from yesterday's drop, they are still up 2000+ domain registrations since my last screenshot.

June 1st, 2021 = 3,143,835 domains

June 3rd, 2021 = 3,145,853 domains

Maybe I'm doing the math wrong or missing something, but does this mean that CIRA had nearly 10K .CA registered in the past ~2 days?


[3,143,835 domains (June 1st)] *minus* [7,639 leftovers] = 3,136,196 domains

[3,145,853 domains (June 3rd)] *minus* [3,136,196 domains] = 9,657 new domain registrations??


The count seems to get updated frequently too, by the hour or less.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 4, 2021)

I've been tracking things myself for about the last 6 months.

Avg new registrations per week: 13700
Avg TBR drops per week: 7600
Avg net gain per week: 6100

So new registrations are outpacing drops by 1.8x.

That is a lot of new registrations. Total registrations are on pace to grow by around 10% for 2021.  I guess considering the pandemic etc, that seems kinda reasonable I guess for total registrations. But when you think about it averaging close to 2000 domains registered per day, that seems like a lot.

As for your calcs of 10K registered in two days, well, I'm guessing it may have to do with the reporting on CIRA's end?


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for sharing [notify]rlm[/notify]. We should consider starting a new topic where we keep track.

As for my own calculations above, I can't be sure since I just started taking note since this topic started but the count definitely gets updated several times per day so you'd think it's accurate. I also assume CIRA only removes domains from the count when they are officially deleted after expiry, and not just when they hit the expiry period... since people still have 75 days to renew after expiry. 

If I can remember to do so, I'll try checking whether there's a huge drop in registrations shortly after the next TBR session finishes. That should confirm whether CIRA's count is in sync with real-time registrations.


----------



## Eby__ (Jun 4, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I've been tracking things myself for about the last 6 months.
> Avg new registrations per week: 13700
> Avg TBR drops per week: 7600
> Avg net gain per week: 6100



So does that mean, that next year by now, there will be 13K+ domains in the TBR list??


----------



## FM__ (Jun 4, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> So does that mean, that next year by now, there will be 13K+ domains in the TBR list??



That depends on what happens to the renewal rates.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 4, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> That depends on what happens to the renewal rates.



Why does that make me feel you know something I do not?


----------



## Eby__ (Jun 4, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Why does that make me feel you know something I do not?



I hope it's not the case. I am totally oblivious.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 5, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> So does that mean, that next year by now, there will be 13K+ domains in the TBR list??



Well if you're assuming these are nearly all junk investments that people will bail on in one year, then yes, the number of drops will match the previous registrations.  I highly doubt that to be true though.  If overall registrations have increased 10%, I would expect drops to increase 10% - with some variation.  But it is clear from my data tracking that a significant percentage of dropping domains (~30%) were one-and-dones.  That is higher than I would have guessed.  Is that due to average citizens having a great idea and and then never following through and letting the domain expire?  Are they mostly domainers just taking wild-ass-guesses at what to register then dropping those that don't get traffic or offers?  Maybe they're people who buy a .CA domain based on a similar canadian business name, then try to outbound for a quick sale, then drop it after a year if there were no nibbles?  I'm really not sure...


----------



## FM__ (Jun 7, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> That depends on what happens to the renewal rates.



No inside knowledge here, sorry. It just depends how many people will renew their domains


----------

